# Motorhome parking Barcelona cruise port



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

We will be in Spain April to June. We have just been offered the opportunity to avail of a 4 day cruise from Barcelona. Finding somewhere to leave the van is the problem. Considered parking up on a site south of Barcelona as a possible option. 

Anyone done this before or can offer suggestions.

Many thanks

Trevor


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Not done it myself but have seen motorhomes parked at cruise terminals in Southampton and Venice. Whether it is possible at Barcelona and how secure it is I don't know. Have you tried asking the cruise company? 
peedee


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

Remember to check the terms of your insurance. We did a short cruise river cruise in France a couple of years ago and the van had to be in named secure storage with CCTV and 24 hour staff, to satisfy the insurers. We were lucky to find somewhere in Paris. They would not accept anything else. Our insurance now is more flexible but still only applies outside the UK if we are in the same country as the van. In other words we can't leave it in Spain (no matter how secure) and go to France or Portugal (or anywhere else). If we do so the insurance will not cover us for anything.
It may be that your insurance will let you leave it with less stringent conditions,
Hope it works out,
Lala


----------



## bjandlin (Sep 15, 2009)

*barcelona*

Good morning,
Have a look at Vilanova Park camping. A bus runs from outside the site directly to central Barcelona. About €4 I think when we last went 2 years ago.
Barrie.


----------

